# Project change while petition in process



## another_user (Feb 2, 2015)

My H1 is under process through my current employer. I got RFE in September for which documents were submitted on time. 

During this period, I had some issues with my current project and I asked them for my release. They eventually released me but also halted my h1 processing. I am not sure if halted is the right term, but when I asked my internal immigration team about the status, they asked me to re-submit PRD,Questionnaire documents and also to raise a new request for CAP exempt process.

I am assuming here that the current project has kind of disowned my petition to be taken further.

My question is, what happens now to my current petition under process? Have I lost this year's opportunity or I can use this petition next year also?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## another_user (Feb 2, 2015)

OK, so my question in other words is what exactly is CAP exempt process? Will I have to go through lottery system once again or it'l be considered kind of 'lottery-selected' petition and just starts the processing cycle all over again


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

H1B Cap Exempt Jobs | Non-profit H1B Visa


----------

